# Amazonia vs controsoil!



## JovaniDecosta (Aug 22, 2018)

After 5 years with no aquarium due to traveling, I wanna set up a planted tank thus investing in a middle budget tech aquarium with option to upgrade later on. My exact goal is an Iwagumi with only Dwarf Hair Grass. Dimension 50 L x 46 D x 45 H in cm. I wanna know which substrate is better Ada amazonia or Controsoil?


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

I can’t speak to which is better as I don’t have experience with Amazonia, however I did add Controsoil to my established tank with no deaths, no ammonia spike. Removed sand, added soil, capped with some sand again (Controsoil says not to use with heavy sifters and I have cories and a bristlenose that likes to be a butt). I can say that I’ve noticed a difference in the health of the plants as well as softer water parameters which is nice as I keep Central and South American fish.


----------



## 20cc (Sep 13, 2012)

neither... use flourite or ecocomplete or better yet aquaflora.


i have controsoil and its no biggie . i thought it would be day and night but no...not worth the money if you have a big tank


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

You can use any substrate to grow DHG, but you will need co2 to have it grow thick and healthy.


----------



## Captaindemo (Jun 29, 2018)

Be prepared for lots of water changes with the ADA. Thankfully I didnt have or add fish till a month later. Its good stuff but you should follow the directions. I tried to cheat them a little and ended up with cloudy water much longer than I should have.


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

20cc said:


> neither... use flourite or ecocomplete or better yet aquaflora.
> 
> 
> i have controsoil and its no biggie . i thought it would be day and night but no...not worth the money if you have a big tank



The OP is looking for substrate for DHG. Have you tried to plant DHG in flourite? It's horrible.


----------



## 20cc (Sep 13, 2012)

Kubla said:


> The OP is looking for substrate for DHG. Have you tried to plant DHG in flourite? It's horrible.





Flourite sand i meant. but yea the aquasoils are the best . but if you gotta buy 8 bags of them it hurts


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Any substrate will grow DHG. It's the co2 that will make it a thick lawn.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Controsoil XF size granules. Only way to plant carpets without wanting to chuck the tank out the window.


----------

